
“Cord-cutting” intensifies - spking
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/19/tv-watchers-giving-cable-companies-their-walking-papers-at-intensifying-pace-.html
======
natch
TIL I am a "never never" or "cord never never."

I wonder if these companies realize how much they are leaving on the table. I
would gladly give them money if they would give me unbundled good Internet
service. And I would pay for their content, and sometimes do when it is even
viable, but a lot of times, they don't make it easy.

Probably most of the never nevers are in higher income brackets so seriously
the content companies really need to get a clue here. Apple gets it, and we
are about to see a big forced change, and it's not going to be pretty for the
entrenched stubborn companies that insist on bundling phone-internet-bullshit-
TV-channel-selection.

